# Reel Oil



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

A few years ago I bought some parts from OceanMaster and he included a small vial of reel oil. I am now out and for the life of me, I cannot remember what he said it was. I was almost black with a slight bluish tint. Any one have any ideas?

I would just message OceanMaster, but I already have a message to him on another topic that has not been answered. I'm not bitter, I'm sure that he gets pounded with messages from all of the people on this forum. LOL
Maybe he will see this. I see him float through here from time to time. :notworthy:


----------



## Army_of_One (Jul 16, 2014)

Corrosion-X.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

It was CorrosionX oil. PM me your address and Ill send you some.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I appreciate that, but I ordered some an hour or so ago. I wasn't trying to be a smart-a** by saying that you hadn't answered. I figured your were busy or fishing. LOL

I figured that you had sent some to others and they would remember what it was.


----------

